
Congress: P2P networks harm national security - pg
http://news.com.com/Congress+P2P+networks+harm+national+security/2100-1029_3-6198585.html
======
ordersup
do politicians even know how to turn a computer on? seriously tho, this was
the same argument that was given when the internet was introduced to the
public a few decades ago. instead of holding technology and their creators
accountable, the government needs to hold the individuals that use and abuse
it accountable.

most of the "bad guys" i know of who make viruses and spread bad stuff around
the internet are not usually the ones starting up companies and trying to make
a product people will be able to use. the government has a tendency to point
the finger and blame the small guys instead of taking responsibility and
training their employees how to use the resources given to them... and then
complains about being under-funded w/ their technology program.

if the RIAA (which i respect but don't agree with) can kick around little old
grannies and people who died a decade ago, can't the government track down
someone on their own set of networks sharing information? not to mention...
haven't they heard of simple port blocking? >o<

